Ask HN: What was your best passive income of 2019? - negrit
======
dudul
Don't know if it counts, but I sold my house for 40% more than I bought it 5
years ago. Combination of market appreciation in the area and strategic
improvements.

Also, I wrote a tech book a few years ago and still get a couple hundred bucks
every quarter.

~~~
slipwalker
mind to share which was the topic and publisher of the book ?

------
chad_strategic
I have had success with class action lawsuits.

~~~
chad_strategic
I kind like the surprise check that comes in the mail every few weeks. Once I
got a check for $1200. Need to thank Ashley Madison lawsuit for that one.

------
EpicEng
Not at all tech related, but my friend and I loan money for mortgages to
people who likely wouldn't be able to get one from a bank. Mostly fix and
flips, interest only, two year term. Make 12% on each one.

~~~
monoideism
What happens is they haven't sold at the end of the two year term?

~~~
EpicEng
Sometimes they pay it off, sometimes they extend. Defaults are rare, and we're
first in line.

~~~
monoideism
> Defaults are rare,

Because we've been living through a lengthy real-estate boom that will likely
bust in the coming year or two. I'm sure you've kept that in mind, but that's
the reason defaults have been rare.

I like the idea, however. How do you find your flippers?

------
gigatexal
I bought a few shares of Apple at 149 during the silly market overreaction of
2019 and have almost doubled my investment at current prices.

------
negrit
I’ll post mine since I started the topic. I sold a couple pictures of my
travel this year. Got a few hundred bucks out of it. I’m pretty happy about it
since the goal wasn’t to make money out of it.

~~~
thijsvandien
Where/whom do you sell those? I have a friend who'd love to do such
photography for money, but what's the market really...?

~~~
negrit
I published then on my instagram and travel magazine like condenast traveller
reached out to me to buy them.

------
tracer4201
30% returns across a few hand picked stocks, VTSAX, and VOO. The hand picked
stocks are a good chunk of the SP500, and so this isn’t all really that
diversified... I know.

1.8-2.2% returns on cash. Meh.

------
jetti
My best was dividends on a REIT and that was followed up by royalties from a
book I published a couple years ago

------
spocklivelong
Made some good money on the stock market, some modest bets and a lot of index
funds. Made about 10% more than s&p 500 for 2019.

------
wmurmann
Bought bitcoin at 4K, sold at 10k.

~~~
Rainymood
I'm wondering how this comment will age in 10 years...

~~~
malux85
As wise I'd bet

------
dev_north_east
Global indexed funds. 23% gain in 2019. Nice.

------
mtnGoat
A niche shopify store netted me low 5 figures without much work.

~~~
EpicEng
What are you selling?

~~~
xcubic
You'll never know :)

------
mmvs
AMD stock

------
ksherlock
stock dividends.

